# Applets laufen nicht mehr



## thomasK (10. Mai 2004)

Auf meinem PC funktionieren keine Java-Applets mehr, werden also einfach als leeres Feld angezeigt. In den Browsereinstellungen ist an sich aber alles in Ordnung. Ich verwende Win 98. Kann mir irgendjemand weiterhelfen, an was der Fehler liegen könnte? Selbst geändert habe ich nichts, und noch vor wenigen Tagen hat alles funktioniert.


----------



## stev.glasow (10. Mai 2004)

Kannst du dir mal den Quelltext deiner Html-Seiten anschauen ? Sind die Applet-Tags auskommentiert ?

So etwas hatte ich nämlich vor einigen Wochen mit meiner Windowskiste.


----------



## thomasK (10. Mai 2004)

Die Apletts stehen ohne Kommentar im Quelltext. Aber es werden auch Apletts anderer Websites nicht angezeigt. Ich denke fast, es läuft überhaupt kein Java mehr. Ob's ein Virus sein könnte? Evetuell installier ich mal Windows neu...


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Mai 2004)

Um die Frage schlüssig zu beantworten ist es wichtig die Umgebung für die Applets zu kennen und den Compiler mit dem sie kompiliert wurden.
Welchen Browser benutzt Du? Welche VM ist auf dem Rechner installiert/aktiviert? Wurden die Applets mit einem neueren SDK als 1.1 kompiliert? Sind sie in einem Jar-File gespeichert?


----------

